# Custom Parallel for the Mill Vise



## toolznthings (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I frequently use my vise with the jaws mounted to hold  wide parts. When using the removable hard jaw plate mounted to the  operator side of the movable front jaw
a parallel of the same  thickness as the movable jaw helps to provide a solid seat near the  fixed jaw. Since the front jaw " floats " the parallel provides an  additional 
spot to insure the part seats solid when tapping down. The difference is notable with the parallel in place.


----------

